# Spider ID



## dihsmaj (May 2, 2011)

?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 2, 2011)

cant see the pic....


----------



## dihsmaj (May 2, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> cant see the pic....


 Fixed.


----------



## tyson001 (May 2, 2011)

looks like a jumping or ant mimicking spider to me although im no expert


----------



## chewbacca (May 2, 2011)

re try the picture mate, source of image isnt happening!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 2, 2011)

a scary one


----------



## dihsmaj (May 2, 2011)

So a jumper? I prodded it a bit to make sure it was alive and it kinda flared at me.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 2, 2011)

looks like a white tail


----------



## craig.a.c (May 2, 2011)

I agree with snakeluvver.
Looks like a very young white tail.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 2, 2011)

Some more pictures:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 2, 2011)

some type of jumper.
not a white tail


----------



## monitordude (May 2, 2011)

I recon it's a juvy white tail


----------



## chewbacca (May 3, 2011)

yeah a young white


----------



## woody101 (May 3, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5435803694_d0dfd963c6.jpg

does it look like that ?? if so then i agree its a juvie white tip


----------



## Psychad (May 3, 2011)

No way that's a juvie Lamponid. Most probably Salticidae I reckon (Jumping Spiders).


----------



## Torah (May 3, 2011)

look like a white tip to me but I dont know much about spiders , just know white tips arnt good !lol


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

its not a white tail!


----------



## Psychad (May 3, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> its not a white tail!


 
LOL it's okay Nick, we are on a rep forum after all!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Yeah looking at it again, I agree it does look like a jumping spider, mainly because of the position its in. The abdomen is too big for a whitetail IMO


----------



## dihsmaj (May 3, 2011)

I shouldn't have poked it then, I accidentally put too much force and killed it... would've LOVED to keep a jumper.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I shouldn't have poked it then, I accidentally put too much force and killed it... would've LOVED to keep a jumper.


 
lol who pokes a spider :? haha
Why do you want a jumper? They're EVERYWHERE.
BTW was it climbing the sides of the tub? If it was unable to then its a whitetail, if it could then its a jumper


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

since when cant white tails climb?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> since when cant white tails climb?


 
The one I found cant climb smooth surfaces :? 
Maybe mine isnt a whitetail then.


----------



## Psychad (May 3, 2011)

White-taileds can't climb smooth glass or plastic, but can easily climb wood or even dirty glass if there's something to grip on to. Same with Funnel-webs.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (May 3, 2011)

so scary


----------



## solar 17 (May 3, 2011)

Definately one of the jumpers (Family Salticidae).solar 17 [Baden]... pity the photos poor quality....


----------



## dihsmaj (May 3, 2011)

It was actually on the back part of the toilet. It was standing in the wall, vertically, so it must be a jumper, that doesn't jump... it didn't jump at all.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Yep jumper then  the toilet looked like a tub


----------

